# Hornets to sign Sasha Pavlovic to 10-day contract



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2011/02/new_orleans_hornets_to_sign_f.html

How did Sasha do with the Mavs for that short time?


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I saw him on Sportscenter once...As you might imagine when Sasha Pavlovic makes Sportscenter it's because he did something painful or embarassing...I think it was both.


----------

